# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Пешком по Беларуси

## ДЕД

послушать сюиту (и не только) здесь  http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/users/31603/works/

----------


## Лев

> Пешком по Беларуси


Достойная работа Мастера! И песни очень интересные, браво!

----------


## ДЕД

Спасибо, Лев, большое! 
Приятно, что понравились работы.
 :Pivo:

----------


## overload

Я прослушал.
Я служил в Белоруссии (не в Беларуси, а именно в Белоруссии). Советские времена.
Очень порадовал язык, хорошая аранжировка, душа есть... Чисто, грамотно, душевно.
Чесслово, порадовал, Человек.
Спасибо.
Уважаю профессионалов, а ты - профи. Настоящий. Сильные работы.

----------


## ДЕД

Спасибо, ОВЕРЛОАД !!! 
Спасибо. :Pivo:

----------


## overload

В какой программе работаете?
Или пишетесь непосредственно на студии?
Слишком подозрительно чистый звук.

----------


## Лев

> Слишком подозрительно чистый звук.


Какая метафора :Vah:

----------


## ДЕД

:smile: традиционный секвенсер от Штейнберга (NUENDO). Я, кстати, подружился со Штейнбергом с 88года, ещё на Атарике... А вот про "подозрительно чистый звук" нам надо договориться: что МНЕ понимать под этим выражением? Поделюсь ЛЮБЫМИ технологиями Вас интересующими, без проблем :Pivo: 

Спасибо

----------


## overload

Я работаю в Сонаре, но, похоже, у меня всё же не совсем сбалансированная система вывода.
Какая звуковая карта у Вас?

----------


## ДЕД

> Какая звуковая карта у Вас?


на базе MOTU 424 PCie Card = 2408mk3, 308 :Ok: 

(преампы Long Stereo Channel & dbx Silver 386 (Dual Vacuum Tube), в роли сумматора Tascam DM-24, слушаю в YAMAHA NS-10m Studio / Сакевич 500мини.., помещение специально-подготовленное :Aga: )

Думаю, что программы (Сонар, Нуендо, Самплитуд и тд)
не имеют принципиальной разницы в "качестве звука"... Различие одно = в "удобствах" пользовательского интерфейса. ИМХО. 

В звуке важен исходник! А если ещё удаётся его не испортить (на всём протяжении ВХОД-ВЫХОД) = это уже удача! и можно расчитывать на достаточно приемлемый саунд. Чем качественнее исходный материал - тем меньше он претерпит изменений (вмешательств) со стороны "звукорежа" :smile:

----------


## ДЕД

*"пополнение"* в сюите: = ПОЛОЦКИЕ = (трек №5)
приятного прослушивания !!! СПАСИБО !!!

----------


## Марина ан

Спасибо большое за прекрасную МУЗЫКУ!

----------


## ДЕД

Оччч приятно.... Спасибо Вам, Марина Анатольевна! :Vishenka 34:

----------


## ДЕД

новый хит  "Это ты!"  здесь: http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/users/31603/works/

----------


## Mazaykina

Послушала некоторые номера. Просто ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНО!!! ВСЁ! И сама музыка, и аранжировка, и сведение, и стихи. Особенно впечатлил номер "Беловежская пуща". Смущало название, ассоциации со знаменитыми Песнярами забивали, но когда включила и начала слушать- совершенно забыла про всякие ассоциации. Это ЗДОРВО!
Александр, очень приятно, что такие таланты есть у нас на форуме. СПАСИБО ВАМ!

----------


## ДЕД

:flower:  :flower:  :flower: такой отзыв дорогОго стоит.., спасибо Вам, Марина! Мне оччч приятно, что мой взгляд/отношение на чудеснейший уголок природы затронул и Ваше сердце... :Vishenka 19:

----------


## ДЕД

"тряхнул стариной" и... рассказал историю: "МАЛЕНЬКАЯ ЛОЖЬ" здесь  http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/users/31603/works/

----------


## ДЕД

любителям лирики предлагаю "Тонкий явор"- видео  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWkOwzgYB8Y

----------


## МУРЁНКА

> "МАЛЕНЬКАЯ ЛОЖЬ" здесь http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/users/31603/works/


Очень понравилось, спасибо!

----------


## alex.voronglass

> любителям лирики предлагаю "Тонкий явор"- видео


Забавно. У автора талант!

----------

